# Canon 70D AF/ Focus points question



## C8iluPhotography (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi,
I have a question about camera focus points. I'm interested about Wildlife and Sport photography, so if i set my camera to AI-Servo, can i tracking a subject with just 1 focus point? When im uses all focus point area, focus points are tracking the subject. 
With just 1 focus point can i do this? This only one focus stay unmoved on screen, points arent tracking? I need to press half camera shutter button and recompose and "track" with the camera like recomposing? 

Great respect, and im waiting for answers!


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 14, 2017)

C8iluPhotography said:


> Hi,
> I have a question about camera focus points. I'm interested about Wildlife and Sport photography, so if i set my camera to AI-Servo, can i tracking a subject with just 1 focus point? When im uses all focus point area, focus points are tracking the subject.
> With just 1 focus point can i do this? This only one focus stay unmoved on screen, points arent tracking? I need to press half camera shutter button and recompose and "track" with the camera like recomposing?
> 
> Great respect, and im waiting for answers!



yes, you need to half-press the shutter to keep focus in AI servo
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 14, 2017)

I'll give this a go. 
Yes, yes, yes and yes.

 On the fourth point or question, I personally use back button to focus track so Im not . Not really 100 on any of that  

Try it out?


----------

